# Help!! Is color of 2012 Glashutte Original PanomaticLunar Dial & Date disc color off?



## Watch I Seek

I've been coveting the new 2012 Glashutte Original PanomaticLunar (SS with Silver face, blue hands, black strap) after a long search and was excited to finally see it in person at an AD, ready to pull the trigger. Then I saw the color of the dial and date discs. Hmmm....

The dial is a "warm silver" but came off as beige in the store. That was the first surprise. The date discs are pure white. This contrast is pretty noticeable, and completely different from the beauty shots posted by GO themselves. I even took the watch outside and took some pics (~3:30pm lighting). Less noticeable for sure, but it's there (see pictures below)

The watch is beautiful, but I have a couple of issues:

1) The warm silver comes across as beige. I fell in love with a white face in the beauty shots. Am I missing something...is there another dial face option I don't know about? Are my eyes fooling me because of the light? Or is this a case of GO manipulating the photography?

2) The color contrast with the date disc is just off (you can see this clearly with the indoor shots). It almost looks like an oversight by GO. I think it would be much better if there either was no difference in color, or just a big difference in colors (e.g. black and white, or white and dark blue, etc). As it stands, the difference is just enough to look off and not enough to look striking.

Any owners or fans of the 2012 PanomaticLunar have thoughts on this? I'm actually quite bummed after seeing the watch and am questioning whether to buy.

Thanks,
Watch I Seek






























View attachment 873497
View attachment 873498


----------



## Tyn

The slightly beige hue may be caused by the warm indoor lighting - and I agree that the situation greatly improves when you are outside, as shown in the last two photos. Perhaps it is particularly reflective; perhaps due to a silver dial treatment.

The date disks are noticeably lighter than the dial in the promo shots, as well as some photos I'm examining on Chrono24. I think the warm lighting exacerbates the issue, but It's not a point for concern.

That withstanding, I think it is one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen. Certainly a grail for me. Perhaps it is worth viewing the dial tone variations as a feature... it's dynamic and keeps it interesting. Sort of like tempered blue-steel hands that are black in some light. Then again, if you wanted a purely white face, then it may be an issue for you.

As far as the date window is concerned, I think it's fine. The disks are lighter to help the eye distinguish between the foreground dial and the background disks.

Good luck with the decision!


----------



## aardvarkbark

I've noticed this too. The finish of the dial looks different under different lighting , which makes it interesting. I imagine it would be hard for the same material, if used on the recessed date wheels, to catch the light in the similar manner as the elevated dial, so maybe it would never look the same regardless. I've convinced myself that the hands tie it all together -- the blue outline matches the moonphase, and the lume matches the porcelain white of the date wheel. Frankly, I'm more hesitant due to it's size.

I am impressed that they let you take it outside for a better look. You must have a very trusting smile!


----------



## Watch I Seek

aardvarkbark said:


> I've noticed this too. The finish of the dial looks different under different lighting , which makes it interesting. I imagine it would be hard for the same material, if used on the recessed date wheels, to catch the light in the similar manner as the elevated dial, so maybe it would never look the same regardless. I've convinced myself that the hands tie it all together -- the blue outline matches the moonphase, and the lume matches the porcelain white of the date wheel. Frankly, I'm more hesitant due to it's size.
> 
> I am impressed that they let you take it outside for a better look. You must have a very trusting smile!


Ha, yes it was the smile and the refundable 20% deposit that allowed me to go outside (with the sales person mind you).
It's really a BEAUTIFUL watch, and it must be the different light that gives off the different hues...case in point the hands are also not as blue as in the pictures. Interesting point about the lume color.

I still have the watch on hold so I'm no doubt going to go back and look at the watch a few more times...


----------



## Watch I Seek

Tyn said:


> The slightly beige hue may be caused by the warm indoor lighting - and I agree that the situation greatly improves when you are outside, as shown in the last two photos. Perhaps it is particularly reflective; perhaps due to a silver dial treatment.
> 
> The date disks are noticeably lighter than the dial in the promo shots, as well as some photos I'm examining on Chrono24. I think the warm lighting exacerbates the issue, but It's not a point for concern.
> 
> That withstanding, I think it is one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen. Certainly a grail for me. Perhaps it is worth viewing the dial tone variations as a feature... it's dynamic and keeps it interesting. Sort of like tempered blue-steel hands that are black in some light. Then again, if you wanted a purely white face, then it may be an issue for you.
> 
> As far as the date window is concerned, I think it's fine. The disks are lighter to help the eye distinguish between the foreground dial and the background disks.
> 
> Good luck with the decision!


Thanks for the input Tyn...I'll be going back and checking out the watch a few more times before I make a final decision. I've been looking at classic watches at this price point for awhile (with a preference for a moonphase) and I kept coming back to the Pano Lunar, so it has absolutely captured my fascination.


----------



## Aquaracer1

I own the previous generation GO PanoLunar. For me, the dial colors are beautiful. Depending on the lighting mine is cream, beige, silver or off white. The date wheel is white, like it should be. GO has absolutely nailed the color scheme of this timepiece - and I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Watch I Seek said:


> Thanks for the input Tyn...I'll be going back and checking out the watch a few more times before I make a final decision. I've been looking at classic watches at this price point for awhile (with a preference for a moonphase) and I kept coming back to the Pano Lunar, so it has absolutely captured my fascination.


I realize that it is OT from your thread topic, but what are the finalists in your search that you are comparing this to, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## flyingpicasso

I think that white date wheel would bother me too. I have a sterling dial Stowa Marine and one of the things I appreciate about it is the creme date wheel that nearly matches the silvery-beige look in most situations. The stark white wheel on the GO is a non issue most of the time, but is pretty noticeable in other situations. The good thing about the new model is that the white hour and minute hands are complemented by the color of the date wheel. It depends on how OCD you are, but this would NOT be a deal breaker for me. In fact, I would crawl over broken glass to get to that watch.


----------



## Watch I Seek

aardvarkbark said:


> I realize that it is OT from your thread topic, but what are the finalists in your search that you are comparing this to, if you don't mind sharing?


Been quite the journey for me since I was really beginning from scratch. First started looking at the IWC Portugese 7 day in SS with blue hands, then the JLC Master Calendar and the MUT Moon 39 in SS. Zenith Captain Moon in SS also was considered. And for yuks, I also took a look at pieces that were outside of my price range to consider their designs as well (GO Senator Perpetual and Senator Observer and Senator Panorama Date with Moon, Lange 1 Moonphase, Girard Perregaux 1966 Full calendar, Blancpain, Maurice Lacroix). Perhaps being a little obsessive, I took screenshots of all of these watches and put them side by side in a powerpoint document so I can easily compare and eliminate along the way. Then I went to a bunch of ADs and tried on the JLCs, IWC, Zenith, and finally the Panolunar. I also learned that most ADs will freely give you the manufacturer's catalog to take home, which only fed the fire. I'm not normally an obsessive person, but I was definitely hooked on this research.

I narrowed the choices down to the IWC, JLC MUT Moon 39, and the GO Panolunar. In the end I really wanted to get a moonphase, so I'm passing on the IWC (also it's just too big on my wrist). Had GO not redesigned the PanoLunar for 2012, I think I would've opted for the JLC Moon, but the clean, unique and classically modern look of the 2012 version just won me over, and I could tell I wanted it more than the JLC because my eye (and heart) kept going there. The size, style, and quality all fit.

There you go. Hope this hasn't been TMI!


----------



## Watch I Seek

flyingpicasso said:


> I think that white date wheel would bother me too. I have a sterling dial Stowa Marine and one of the things I appreciate about it is the creme date wheel that nearly matches the silvery-beige look in most situations. The stark white wheel on the GO is a non issue most of the time, but is pretty noticeable in other situations. The good thing about the new model is that the white hour and minute hands are complemented by the color of the date wheel. It depends on how OCD you are, but this would NOT be a deal breaker for me. In fact, I would crawl over broken glass to get to that watch.


Thanks for the thoughts. I have been pretty OCD about the watch, and I think other posters bring up a great point that the dynamic nature of the dial face depending on the lighting is in itself an interesting feature.

Since I saw it, I have been practically looking at the pictures I took 2-3 times a day and thinking about the watch. And I am going back to the AD to look at the watch again this weekend hopefully under different lighting situations. Perhaps all of this obsessing is telling me something?


----------



## Watch I Seek

Aquaracer1 said:


> I own the previous generation GO PanoLunar. For me, the dial colors are beautiful. Depending on the lighting mine is cream, beige, silver or off white. The date wheel is white, like it should be. GO has absolutely nailed the color scheme of this timepiece - and I wouldn't change a thing.


Can you expand on why you think the date wheel should be white in the case of the PanoLunar and not more closely match the dial color? Thanks.


----------



## Omjlc

I have the new GO PanoReserve on order and due to there being no GO AD's in Australia, have to buy sight unseen. I appreciate the photos you've published and have picked up the creamy versus white dial in other photos. From the photos you have taken, I must say the different hues and shades adds character to the watch. I'm actually looking forward to a dial that subtly changes with the different times of day. If you do buy it, please post more photos. 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## 2cats

Hate to say it, but the black dial with the bracelet, or a lavish burgundy strap, might be nice, too. That would solve the problem.


----------



## aardvarkbark

I wonder if it's just because it's a grand date that it's bothersome. I have Rolexes with black, grey and blue dials, and they all have enamel white date wheels.

Even then, ALS appears to use enamel white date wheels with their satin silver dials, even on their $130k platinum tourby, so it seems to be acceptable.


----------



## Watch I Seek

2cats said:


> Hate to say it, but the black dial with the bracelet, or a lavish burgundy strap, might be nice, too. That would solve the problem.


Thanks. I checked out the PML with the grey ruthenium dial and didn't like it all that much.


----------



## Watch I Seek

aardvarkbark said:


> I wonder if it's just because it's a grand date that it's bothersome. I have Rolexes with black, grey and blue dials, and they all have enamel white date wheels.
> 
> Even then, ALS appears to use enamel white date wheels with their satin silver dials, even on their $130k platinum tourby, so it seems to be acceptable.


Thanks Aardvarkbark. This would be my first grand date watch so that is perhaps one thing that is going through my mind.

I have a TAG with a deep blue dial and a white date wheel...in this case the big contrast works beautifully. The comparison of my original post to your ALS photos is spot on in my mind as there is much less contrast between the light colored dial face and the white date wheel.

It does seem like the convention with the date wheel is either very dark (black or dark grey background with white numerals) or a white background with black numerals. There's nothing in between.

Thanks,
Watch I Seek


----------



## Watch I Seek

Omjlc said:


> I have the new GO PanoReserve on order and due to there being no GO AD's in Australia, have to buy sight unseen. I appreciate the photos you've published and have picked up the creamy versus white dial in other photos. From the photos you have taken, I must say the different hues and shades adds character to the watch. I'm actually looking forward to a dial that subtly changes with the different times of day. If you do buy it, please post more photos.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark. I actually played hooky today and went back the AD for another look/see. I took the picture below, again outside but wasn't able to get any direct sunlight shots. This time I was able to get more of the blue out of the hour, minute and second hands.

I still want to get a couple of shots of the watch in sunlight...keep posted!


----------



## Omjlc

Damn fine looking watch. The blue hands are fantastic.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Watch I Seek said:


> Can you expand on why you think the date wheel should be white in the case of the PanoLunar and not more closely match the dial color? Thanks.


Personal preference


----------



## gouverneur

Wow, the Panomatic looks much larger than I expected it to be based on its case size. What's your wrist size?

Regarding the color being off -- it's interesting and I definitely hadn't thought of that before seeing the watch in your pictures. It is noticeably different and I'm not sure whether I like it or not. I will say this is not unique to GO or even to big-date watches. On my JLC MUT Moon the circular date display with the moon phase is made of a different material, which is white, compared to the dial which is metallic. The below image gives a sense of this effect:











Watch I Seek said:


> Thanks Mark. I actually played hooky today and went back the AD for another look/see. I took the picture below, again outside but wasn't able to get any direct sunlight shots. This time I was able to get more of the blue out of the hour, minute and second hands.
> 
> I still want to get a couple of shots of the watch in sunlight...keep posted!
> 
> View attachment 877561


----------



## Watch I Seek

gouverneur said:


> Wow, the Panomatic looks much larger than I expected it to be based on its case size. What's your wrist size?
> 
> Regarding the color being off -- it's interesting and I definitely hadn't thought of that before seeing the watch in your pictures. It is noticeably different and I'm not sure whether I like it or not. I will say this is not unique to GO or even to big-date watches. On my JLC MUT Moon the circular date display with the moon phase is made of a different material, which is white, compared to the dial which is metallic. The below image gives a sense of this effect:


My wrist is between 6.5-6.75, so a moderate size. While the PML is a substantial watch, the angle of the picture is a little deceiving. The new strap wasn't letting the watch sit squarely on my wrist, so to take a full face picture I had to rotate my wrist, making it look more narrow than it actually is.

The PML is about as big as I want to go, and certainly bigger than your JLC. I also considered the IWC Portugese 7 day but that was just too big.


----------



## gouverneur

Hey, gotcha -- my wrist is the same size, and according to the watch diameters the PML should only be 0.3mm wider than the JLC, but it seems much larger (perhaps the dial style does something, and also the angle of the photo as you mentioned).

Did you ever consider the JLC? It's basically identical in price and also has a moonphase. Obviously not as bold a design as the Panomatic, but a very fine watch.



Watch I Seek said:


> My wrist is between 6.5-6.75, so a moderate size. While the PML is a substantial watch, the angle of the picture is a little deceiving. The new strap wasn't letting the watch sit squarely on my wrist, so to take a full face picture I had to rotate my wrist, making it look more narrow than it actually is.
> 
> The PML is about as big as I want to go, and certainly bigger than your JLC. I also considered the IWC Portugese 7 day but that was just too big.


----------



## Watch I Seek

gouverneur said:


> Hey, gotcha -- my wrist is the same size, and according to the watch diameters the PML should only be 0.3mm wider than the JLC, but it seems much larger (perhaps the dial style does something, and also the angle of the photo as you mentioned).
> 
> Did you ever consider the JLC? It's basically identical in price and also has a moonphase. Obviously not as bold a design as the Panomatic, but a very fine watch.


I think the MUT Moon is a full 1mm smaller in diameter (40 vs. 39), plus I think the thinner bezel of the GO also makes it wear a little larger than the JLC.

Yes I strongly considered JLC, first the Master Calendar, then the MUT Moon, both in SS. The MUT Moon was in my final 3 (the other being the IWC Portugese 7-day). It was pretty much down to the JLC and the GO because of the moon phase and size, and I'm strongly leaning to the GO because I prefer the styling and the big date vs. the JLC date complication. The MUT moon is a great watch and I hope you're enjoying it.

W.I.S


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

I have both MUT Moon and older GO PML. JLC wears much bigger since the case is slimmer. GO PML stands out and can be worn in most situations. JLC to me is best matched with a suit.


----------



## aardvarkbark

hotnerd said:


> I have both MUT Moon and older GO PML. JLC wears much bigger since the case is slimmer. GO PML stands out and can be worn in most situations. JLC to me is best matched with a suit.


I wonder if this comparison still holds true for the new PML. It's 1mm larger in diameter than previous model and I believe the bezel is narrower too which results in a noticeably larger dial. OP, on your next visit to the AD, please post side-by-side pics (if he has the JLC). Maybe along with the Breguet moon too if he has it. I'm living vicariously through your thread while saving on gas.


----------



## Watch I Seek

Hey All,

I found this old (2005) article on big date displays. Thought it might be of interest to others.

http://www.watchtime.at/archive/wt_2005_05/WT_2005_05_062.pdf

W.I.S.


----------



## aardvarkbark

There's been a good thread in the Public Forum recently about grand dates. Apparently, J Moser uses the same approach as does Nienaber (described in the WT article) whereby only a single albeit large date wheel is viewed at any one time by utilizing a window in the top one in order to see the one below. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/coolest-grande-date-watches-769481.html

My sole current grand date...


----------



## Kelvgoh

Hi mate, I got it in July and never regretted. Its an absolutely stunning piece and the beige/grey dial just makes the watch unique and to be honest, its quite easy to match with shirts. 

I was actually quite disappointed when my local supplier called me and told me about the difference in the dial colour but nevertheless, I rushed down to have a look as I have already reserved it a while back. I got it immediately when I saw it. The difference in the colour between the dial and the date may seem a little off but because of the various mix of colours in the hands, gold in the lunar and even the black wordings, it actually fits in quite nicely.

So if you really like it, get it. Its one of my best buy. =)


----------



## Kelvgoh

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/when-...2012-available-public-665542.html#post5264272

I have an enlarged photo of the watch posted here but due to the fact that I was using a camera phone, the quality of the photo was off.


----------



## Watch I Seek

As I mentioned in a previous post, I went to my AD to get a final set of pictures of the GO PML in sunlit conditions. For the benefit of all, I'm posting a couple of pictures of the watch that I took over my various visits to show off the many "faces" of the GO PML and how the character of the watch changes in different lighting conditions. Please note that I took the pictures with a phone camera so they are definitely not professional.

As you can see, the color of the hands and the dial face change quite a bit depending on the light...and in direct sunlight the watch looks very similar to what it looks like in the store. Regardless of the light, the watch is beautiful.

Please share your thoughts!

Thanks,
W.I.S.

In Store under yellow-ish lights








Outside in darker shade (indirect light)








Outside under lighter shade (indirect light)








Outside on cloudy day (direct light)








In full sunlight


----------



## Watch I Seek

Kelvgoh said:


> Hi mate, I got it in July and never regretted. Its an absolutely stunning piece and the beige/grey dial just makes the watch unique and to be honest, its quite easy to match with shirts.
> 
> I was actually quite disappointed when my local supplier called me and told me about the difference in the dial colour but nevertheless, I rushed down to have a look as I have already reserved it a while back. I got it immediately when I saw it. The difference in the colour between the dial and the date may seem a little off but because of the various mix of colours in the hands, gold in the lunar and even the black wordings, it actually fits in quite nicely.
> 
> So if you really like it, get it. Its one of my best buy. =)


Thanks Kelvgoh. Yeah I think I shared the exact same feelings about being disappointed when first seeing the dial color. But in the several weeks since I first saw the watch, I've come to realize that the dial color adds a depth of character that a flat colored face (e.g. white or even silver) could not provide. In direct sunlight, I even noticed that the dial face caused the light to refract slightly into different colors. The color different between the dial and the date discs is becoming less and less noticeable and/or relevant.

From a design and quality standpoint, for me nothing else compares at this price point (and boy I have looked). I think the decision might have been made!

W.I.S.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Well, thanks in part to your thread, I've ordered one. BTW, I saw the dial color referred to as 'champagne' by a reviewer somewhere. I've also ordered this python strap to try on it since I think it will look better on a tan strap than on the black it comes with.


----------



## AaaVee

I really like the watch, but colour difference is annoying, especially when in official photos there is no such difference.


----------



## Watch I Seek

aardvarkbark said:


> Well, thanks in part to your thread, I've ordered one. BTW, I saw the dial color referred to as 'champagne' by a reviewer somewhere. I've also ordered this python strap to try on it since I think it will look better on a tan strap than on the black it comes with.


Glad I could be of service! I'm going to be right behind you.

And describing the dial as champagne is a good one though I don't think it is quite as yellow as champagne...champagne does capture the effervescent quality of the dial.


----------



## Watch I Seek

It is done. Yesterday I ordered my 2012 SS PML with black leather strap. If all goes well, I may get it by Christmas, though more likely January. I am excited!

Thanks everyone for providing your thoughts...I really enjoyed the discussion.

Now...why isn't there a GO brand forum in WatchUSeek? I know WatchProSite has one but it seems like there needs to be one here too. Others interested in trying to get one started?

All the best,
W.I.S.


----------



## StufflerMike

IMHO GO is pretty much covered here and on High-End. Do not see the need for a GO forum.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Watch I Seek said:


> It is done. Yesterday I ordered my 2012 SS PML with black leather strap. If all goes well, I may get it by Christmas, though more likely January. I am excited!


As accommodating as the AD was where you went to try it on, I hope you gave him your business.



Watch I Seek said:


> Now...why isn't there a GO brand forum in WatchUSeek? I know WatchProSite has one but it seems like there needs to be one here too. Others interested in trying to get one started?


PuristSPro seems to have the most GO forum activity. Interesting coincidence, someone over there was recently having a nearly identical experience as yours. Oh, wait...

WTF has what is billed as 'the *official* brand sponsored GO forum.' Last post there was nearly 2 months ago with each of the two previous spaced 2 months apart with 0 replies to each. If GO is underwriting that, I don't think they're getting their money's worth. You should send GO a comment on their website suggesting that they contact Ernie about moving their sponsorship over here with a forum mast head that links to their site. Even with sponsorship, though, I'm not sure it would be a very active one just based on the activity here. I see even less in the high-end forum and don't consider GO to be in that league anyhow. I swear I hear crickets chirpping sometimes when I go to the JLC forum, and I don't see GO activity being but maybe half what it experiences. With their plant expansion and increased production, it will be interesting to see if GO attempts to grow sales and awareness here in the US. I actually prefer it's current low profile, though.


----------



## StufflerMike

aardvarkbark said:


> ....With their plant expansion and increased production, it will be interesting to see if GO *attempts to grow sales and awareness here in the US*.....


That's what GO stated already on October: "Given the very positive situation with regard to orders worldwide and the *growing awareness *and popularity of the brand in key markets such as China, *North America *and the Near East, Glashütte Original is systematically enhancing its production capacity, thereby laying the groundwork for continuing, long-lasting growth."

The new building:









Pics courtesy of GO


----------



## aardvarkbark

stuffler said:


> That's what GO stated already on October: "Given the very positive situation with regard to orders worldwide and the *growing awareness *and popularity of the brand in key markets such as China, *North America *and the Near East, Glashütte Original is systematically enhancing its production capacity, thereby laying the groundwork for continuing, long-lasting growth."
> 
> The new building:
> 
> View attachment 890057
> 
> 
> Pics courtesy of GO
> 
> View attachment 890058


Thanks for fixing my post Mike. I fiddled with it but couldn't set it right.

I thought I had read about their interest in explosive China and Asian markets (who isn't these days), and appreciate your reminder of their interest in NA too. BTW, I realize this is a global forum, so any substantial growth in sales in or out of US could result in more GO forum traffic; I just noticed that the OP is in US as am I, hence the reference to my interest in GO's plans here. I sure don't see many on wrists.

I understand that the building in the photos houses relocated customer service and UNION, and that the space previously occupied by cust srvc at the manufactory has now been converted into additional production area. I saw the PR photos of execs and guests touring the expanded manufactory on the day of the openning for this new building. With my PML due in CA in a couple of weeks, I'm sure hoping one of their skilled artisans wasn't fabricating it while corp brass and bumbling guests were looking over their shoulders and carrying on. I'll be upset if my movement seizes up, just to find that a hair that had fallen out of the mayor of Glashutte's left nostril is the culprit.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Mine has arrived and I must say, it was well worth the wait....


----------



## StufflerMike

aardvarkbark said:


> Mine has arrived and I must say, it was well worth


Congrats, a real beauty.


----------



## flyingpicasso

aardvarkbark said:


> Mine has arrived and I must say, it was well worth the wait....
> 
> View attachment 912411


Just stunning--congrats!


----------



## aardvarkbark

stuffler said:


> Congrats, a real beauty.





flyingpicasso said:


> Just stunning--congrats!


Thanks and thanks! Props to Rob at forum sponsor Topper for making my holidays brighter. Just a pleasure to deal with all the way around.


----------

